
Cursors - alloyed
http://cursors.io
======
Matheus28
Dev here. There's an editor at
[http://cursors.io?editor](http://cursors.io?editor), but it can't submit the
level to me yet. But you can type "generateCode();" and put it on pastebin and
email it to me at me [at] m28.io and I'll put it in game if I like it.

My server is getting hammered pretty hard, that's the reason for the
disconnects. The spike caused by hn:
[http://d.m28.io/ZCWdy0m1DHOG.png](http://d.m28.io/ZCWdy0m1DHOG.png)

I'm gonna sleep now but ask anything and I'll reply when I get up.

Edit: Sleeping is not an option anymore, the server is having some...
troubles.

~~~
touristtam
Keybind found so far:

* O: spawn * A/S: change paint color * W: exit? green block

~~~
dvorak42
More Keybinds from Code:

* A: Prev Paint Color

* S: Next Paint Color

* B: Create Click Button

* Z: Undo

* W: Add Exit Block

* O: Move Spawn Point

* N: Create Hover Area

* Arrows: Change Size

------
xnxn
I started playing this while some code was compiling and ended up getting
completely sucked in.

That giddy thrill of enabling a restless mass of fellow cursors to rush
through a gate, or the temporary, unspoken bond between the lone cursor
selflessly manning a button and the new arrival sidling up to them to see if
they want to change shifts... there's a lot going on in this seemingly simple
game. I'm glad I got to play while it's at critical mass.

(Developers, are you logging the cursor movements? This would be fascinating
to analyze later.)

~~~
Matheus28
I am not logging anything at the moment. I started writing this a few days
ago.

~~~
vegabook
This is going to be H U G E.

Stats about one's own selflessness etc would be really cool. Or even
aggregated stuff. X% is selfish, Deciles of goodness etc.

~~~
sturmeh
I was completely expecting some stats read out at the end, saying I had spent
X time in levels that selfless people had spend Y time in.

------
potomushto
Ooof, it's over. Some levels is more tragic and ironic than Hollywood movies.
I've known a cursor who always clicking as if he cheering to everybody. Funny
guy. There was two friendly cursors at the maze and they never stoped to draw
a lines and moved together, side by side. "Leave me, save yourself!" \- I said
to other brave cursor, but he stayed on the blue square and didn't want to
escape the level.

------
NigelTufnel
This is so much fun. It's kind of like RPG. There are 3 character classes. 1\.
Asshole: just goes straight after the green square. 2\. Prankster: draws
arrows pointing to the wrong exits. 3\. Batman: stays on the button and
clicks.

I've tried all three characters. Playing prankster is fun (I was a true
trickster and sometimes drew the right arrow). Playing asshole is boring.
Playing Batman is ok.

My apologies to all the guys/gals who followed the wrong arrow.

Many, many thanks to the author.

Also, I haven't seen so many poorly drawn dicks and swastikas since grade
school.

------
chrisdone
Wow! There is so much going on here. I can't believe you're not logging!

* First it starts out as a simple maze puzzle game.

* Then it there're weird layouts where people are clicking stuff, and pathways are opening up randomly.

* Then you realise it's not random at all, people have to click things for pathways to open.

* Then you realise someone has to stay behind and sacrifice themselves for other people to go through.

* Then there're levels where multiple people have to coordinate and click at the same time to open n layers gates.

* Then there're levels where not only do you have to stay behind, you have to go out of your way to do so. So you'll be letting people through for a while, you realise, as it's more efficient for the group as a whole. At some point you have to decide you've taken your turn and you move towards the main gate and wait, and then new people come and then they have to realise to go to press the key.

* So next level you see someone sacrificing themselves and you decide instead to go take their place and wiggle your mouse to tell them to go. "I got this", you indicate.

* Now some people have got it into their head this is all about cooperation and selflessness. So you can be waiting in one of these buttons in the middle of nowhere, letting people through for a minute, and a new guy will start making their way towards you to let you go, and you draw "thanks" on your way out, they wiggle their mouse to say "welcome" and off you go, leaving them behind.

* On some levels, not only did people have to coordinate at the same time, but things had to be done in sequence. On one, there wasn't enough people to hit all buttons at once, so we coordinated where you would unwrap the "outer" layer of wall protecting the exit, and a couple people would move inside, then you'd unwrap another inner layer, and so on, until they could get out. Finally, you'd decide your turn was over and go wait the same way. It took quite a while before this was figured out collectively -- but once newcomers saw how it was done it went in one smooth operation until I got out and onto another maze.

And that's to say nothing of the selfish people who just passed through maze
after maze. In one maze people were waiting, and I and another were at the
buttons, but there was one other. One of them had to realise they needed to
sacrifice themselves. We were both wiggling our mouses to indicate so, but
they didn't see it.

There's also the way people will follow you in the maze if you look confident,
and the way people will draw on the right exit to help people out. I'd try to
leave a trail if I'd had the right exit cracked in the maze.

In a way I think the inability to write and communicate is fantastic: you
can't just tell someone "do this". They have to figure out that they need to
collaborate, they have to have some kind of intuitive social empathy that puts
the needs of the many against the needs of the few.

Genuinely, mate, this is the most fascinating "game" I've played in a long
time. And I can't believe you're not logging it all! I'm sure game theorists
and psychologists would love to get their hands on this kind of data. I
thought it was a real experiment done for research.

Glad I got to play this while 700 people were on it, I think that really made
for some great interactions. It felt like being part of some kind of military
team.

~~~
tokenizerrr
It's great, the second time I played it I started drawing arrows at incorrect
exits at the one level where you have to pick the correct one or be sent back.
When I started there were about 10 people in the level and everything went
quite smoothly since there was the occasional person pointing an arrow at the
correct exit. By the time I was done there were at least 50 cursors in the
room and it became completely chaotic. People started crossing out my arrows,
and others joined me in my effort of drawing false arrows.

~~~
Ideka
Hahaha. That level is so much fun to troll people in.

Someone was drawing an X on the correct exit, and I started drawing a
checkmark on the one next to it. When they realized, they tried to cross it
out.

~~~
bhaumik
Trolling was a fun break between bouts of altruism. On levels like this [1],
I'd click until the counter went down to 1 and step away. Right before the
cursor I pissed off came to take over the shift, I'd start clicking again.

[http://i.imgur.com/i3bOD81.png](http://i.imgur.com/i3bOD81.png)

~~~
shpx
You were one of _those_ people...

------
jasonkostempski
I love how there's no way to stick out from the crowd, you could be selfish or
selfless when ever you want and no one will be able to recognize you as soon
as you blend in with the other cursors. Only you know how you behaved.

I decided to be one of the dancing cursors pointing to the right exit on the
early stage, it was so fun to watch the difference in throughput when someone
was dancing vs not. Almost everyone went straight for the dancer if there was
one and just went 1 by 1 otherwise.

------
eperfa
The band Kilo had a "crowdsourced music video" based on the same concept:
[http://donottouch.org/](http://donottouch.org/)

~~~
Matheus28
That was also one of my inspirations! (That and cursors*10)

~~~
protester
Do you know 5xman. It's a lot of fun. It's a flash game you can play in armor
games and kongregate (I don't know for how long this link will be valid, but
anyway:
[http://armorgames.com/play/6819/5xman](http://armorgames.com/play/6819/5xman))

------
tux1968
Everyone seems to be loving it, but doesn't work for me. I don't control any
of the cursors. There's a message in the bottom corner "Area too full, drawing
is disabled". Latest Firefox.

~~~
bandwevil
Firefox's cursor hiding breaks it, won't let you move the cursor, so don't
enable it. Red circled cursor is your actual mouse position, grey circled one
is the 'ingame' cursor that's blocked by walls. Move the red onto the grey to
start.

~~~
bjz_
I found disabling the cursor lock on FF helped

~~~
aaronem
No trouble here. FF 31.1.0esr.

------
namuol
Reminds me of cursor*10[1]. I always wanted an actual multiplayer version of
it -- awesome!

[1]
[http://nekogames.jp/g.html?gid=CURSOR10](http://nekogames.jp/g.html?gid=CURSOR10)

~~~
Matheus28
That's actually from where I got my inspiration! Thanks for noticing

------
hanief
I love it. I learn to be sometimes sacrificing myself and sometimes to be
selfish enough.

Ps: I just realized you can draw something on board. Hint: Press and hold
Ctrl.

~~~
aganders3
Ahh, that's what the "Area too full, drawing is disabled" was for. I saw some
drawing in a later level and didn't connect the dots.

~~~
hanief
I think no, that is the message from the server whenever it was overloaded.
The drawing is not persistent. It goes away after a while.

------
AYBABTME
In that level where the buttons are deep into a maze, I punished jerks who
wouldn't do their part by clicking the button until it reaches 1, but no more.
For a good 30s, there was a group at the gate drawing hateful messages to me.
I'd been there for a good 5 min helping people out, and letting others
through. The ones that were waiting had not travelled anywhere close to a
button, they'd only been waiting at the gate for others to sacrifice
themselves for them. Then one of them eventually gave up and came to replace
me. What a bunch of assholes.

That's not everybody of course, but the later in the levels you go, the higher
the proportion of jerks you'd meet. This, I guess, because the ones who aren't
jerks take more time to move forward in the levels, while jerks move faster.

So while jerks can't reach the next level without the presence of good-doers,
there still less and less good-doers as you progress forward. There's also
attrition in good-doers along the way from:

    
    
        - Connections timing out or otherwise erroring.
        - People giving up.
    

And the further you move in the levels, the higher the jerk proportion so the
longer it takes a good-doer to move forward, increasing the probability that
one of the two attrition causes occur.

So it's possible that good-doers never make it to the end of the game (and
thus nobody). In fact, if the game has enough levels, I'd be surprised if
anyone ever managed to finish it without deliberate coordination by a group of
good-doers.

All that to say, this game is really interesting.

~~~
kbart
Actually my experience is opposite -- the further you go, the more people have
already realised the importance of teamwork and it's easier to cooperate,
while at the beginning everyone just rushes to the next level. Anyway, very
interesting idea and also could be put to the use for psychology students etc.

------
Walkman
The challenge is not to simply finish the game, but to finish the game before
it disconnects :D

~~~
pimlottc
Yes, some means of saving your progress via the history API or localStorage or
something would be very appreciated.

------
zniperr
So, I just completed the "curiosity killed the mouse" level, took 3 people a
while to realise what was going on, but after a few minutes we got to the non-
obvious solution, and I got sent back to the first level. I feel a bit screwed
over now... =|

~~~
Matheus28
Don't worry, it always comes right before the last level, so you didn't lose
much.

~~~
Eiriksmal
Is that still true, Magnificent Cursors Creator? This morning, I finished it
and, if I'm remembering my pre-coffee activities correctly, a few more stages
after it and never reached the end.

~~~
Matheus28
It should be, unless there's a bug. But I'm pretty sure there isn't a bug...

------
hkailahi
Playing this was a mistake on my part considering I have plenty of networking
HW due tomorrow, but then again looking at HN was the first mistake. Great
job! It's a simple game that ended up being significantly more fun than I
thought it would be.

------
Aaronneyer
So much fun, great to see how people work together to help each other win.

I gave up on the one where you had to squeeze through a bunch of narrow red
pathways, it's not so easy on a trackpad.

~~~
vacri
'Cheat' to get you past thin red pathways: line yourself up with the pathway,
and jam yourself against the wall opposing the path. Take your cursor outside
the game box, then bring it in from the opposite side. Your cursor will snap
across to the wall opposite where it currently is. My hand is a bit too wobbly
for those paths, so I had to 'think outside the box' to get past them...

~~~
Robadob
I just turned on mousekeys (on windows) and then used the number pad to travel
vertically/horizontally.

------
prezjordan
This is _way_ more interesting than I thought it'd be. I bet it was a blast to
build, too.

------
jmcejuela
This is pure genius. I was amazed at the self-emerging cyclical selfish &
altruist behaviors.

Good job, mate.

------
msthomaa
Anybody figured how to get gold in "You can't get always what you want"?

~~~
Kequc
I can't see any way to do it I think the solution is it's impossible.

~~~
msthomaa
I've been there for a while and tried everything... Nothing worked so far.

~~~
d23
I started poking around with the javascript to see if I could hack it, but it
seems to have server-side verification to stop you from moving to places you
shouldn't be able to access.

------
iamwil
I really wanted to see how many people were at each level, to get a sense of
how far up the tower this goes, and how many people were up top, and how soon
I'd get there.

It'd also be cool if the higher up you go, you can see a previous level, and
affect it in some way, like helping more cursors get up to your level, or
hinder them to be evil.

------
pmontra
Interesting but it lost me when I had start to have to do pixel accurate
manoeuvring. That was challenging when I was 16, but it feels so pointless now
(30 years later).

By the way, apparently it doesn't work with the ad on the bottom turned off by
either NoScript or Adblock (connection to server lost).

~~~
josephagoss
I used Ease of Access Center in Windows to control the mouse via the numpad to
get past the really annoying ones, getting past those parts was worth it.

~~~
pdkl95

        for i in $(seq 50) ; do
            eesh warp rel 0 -8
            sleep 0.1
        done
    

// yes, I still use e16

------
fifthesteight
Interesting CPU performance in Chrome on Ubuntu!

Relating to this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8471049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8471049)
(Google chrome helper amok in OSX HN thread)

While playing Cursors my chrome CPU usage went through-the-roof! Just like OSX
60-80%+ CPU usage on that page. Side-by-side comparison with a mac at
cursors.io had identical CPU (so may just be the load of the app).

Just did a side-by-side comparison with Mozilla in Ubuntu showed no higher
than 15% for about 90 seconds, but actually ended up jumping to 100%

*Edit: The mozilla cpu jump was related to cursor hiding. Otherwise the crazy cpu usage is entirely gone. The issue persists in chrome.

------
PavlovsCat
I get nothing either in Firefox or Chrome :(

Firefox says:

> SecurityError: The operation is insecure. client_out.js:30

Chrome says:

> Uncaught SecurityError: Failed to read the 'localStorage' property from
> 'Window': Access is denied for this document.

~~~
krzyk
Doesn't work for me on Firefox Aurora, console shows: ReferenceError:
WebSocket is not defined

I see just a rectangle with border, when I move cursor to it it disappears,
when I move it out it appears again.

------
tbirdz
Unfortunately I got the message "Lost Connection to Server", after I had made
significant progress, and had to start over.

But all in all, I think it's a very interesting (and fun) game. The only part
which concerns me is the fact that it's multiplayer only, which means as
people lose interest over time it simply won't be playable. But, then again I
don't see how the mechanics would translate to single player only, unless the
other mouse cursors were controlled by bots with different algorithms to
simulate various humans playstyles.

------
Achshar
The experience is so good! Though I wish there was some way to save state
after connection lost. I have lost it a couple of times now probably because
of load and it starts over every time.

~~~
NaNaN
+1 Also "clear state".

------
undershirt
recorded a video of my experience (1h40m with level bookmarks in description):

[http://youtu.be/vtuZlufpfag](http://youtu.be/vtuZlufpfag)

truly great idea. thanks for the game!

------
rhapsodyv
Hey! It needs save the progress!! :-(

------
SethKinast
The level that really made me smile was one with about twenty "exits", only
one of which was real.

One of the cursors sat by the real one and danced invitingly until everyone
noticed.

~~~
RoboTeddy
Did they figure out which was the real one, and then restart the game and get
to that level just to point out the correct answer?

~~~
dsl
When I got to that level a cursor was drawing an arrow to a false path. I
couldn't figure out how to draw, so I assume a "fake cursor" was part of the
level.

~~~
morgante
You can draw by holding ctrl.

------
macu
"Warning: Next iteration in a genre of basic addiction games."

These games really are impressive though. I wonder if there's been a good
thesis written on them yet.

------
ponyous
Loved the game. There is one level where you have to push 4 buttons to open
barriers. But 1 player if fast enough can push 3 of them and you get glitched
through last one. So I was trying to get one cursor through, clicking every
button 5 times, but I was just a bit too slow. Then he just came to my place
and wiggled "hey move on its my turn to help". He was fast enough and I moved
on...

------
Oculus
You have to love the game theory behind this. In order to get through the
later levels you have to be a bit selfish and take the oppurtunity of going
for the green square at other people's expense. The most interesting part is
once you get to the last few levels where everyone is selfish. Makes for
difficult times passing the level :)

Props to the dev for creating a simple game that is a huge amount of fun!

------
smcl
OK can someone describe what on earth this is. I've tried twice - once I ended
up in a maze with a load of other mouse cursors and no indication of what to
do (I spent a couple of minutes moving around towards some coloured squares
but ultimately nothing happened). The other time I was in a white screen that
said "press shift and click to draw" but doing so did nothing :-/

~~~
joshvm
Get to the green square. You're the cursor with the yellow halo around it.
Figuring out the rest of the problems is part of the fun :)

~~~
smcl
Guess I've having issues then, I made it to the square when I tried before and
now I'm getting a blank screen and a message about losing connection. Oh well.

------
Lrigikithumer
Just a heads up, I'm on a touch screen and can abuse those pink parts pretty
easily by just tapping the screen on the other side of them.

~~~
eterm
You can do this with a normal cursor too. Get the cursor to the edge opposite
the one you want to get to. Press escape to go into loose lock mode (not sure
how to describe this).

By taking your cursor down outside the box, it doesn't register as being too
far away (stays yellow). You can loop your mouse around to the other side
outside the window and instantly your cursor catches up when you re-enter on
the opposite side.

------
cel
Awesome app. It reminds me of a thing I made,
[http://www.theinfinitemaze.com/](http://www.theinfinitemaze.com/)

One thing I did on that site which could be useful here: aid the mouse
movement with a A* search with limited depth, so that the game cursor moves
toward the actual cursor a little more instead of blocking when there is a
wall in the way.

------
blackjack48
Curiosity killed the mouse...

~~~
gmaslov
I went to the more-difficult-to-reach exit and was sent all the way back to
the beginning of the game :-(

~~~
chris_overseas
[Spoiler Alert] I did this on the first play through too. I played through
again and it turns out that's the last level anyway. If you take the easy
option you end up in a blank level where all the winners can hang out and just
draw pictures. When I was there it was 50% people expressing their joy in
finishing, and 50% dick pics :)

~~~
theLearningChan
That is hilarious. This game is awesome.

------
comex
Broken in Safari -

    
    
        [Error] TypeError: undefined is not a function (evaluating 'w.requestPointerLock()')
        	ma (client_out.js, line 1)
    

(As the error suggests, checking the 'no pointer lock' button fixes it, but it
shouldn't be silently failing.)

Edit: Ouch, I was disconnected from the server after getting several levels
in.

~~~
Matheus28
Thanks for the bug report, should be fixed now.

------
sillysaurus3
I went AFK after reaching a particularly hard level, and came back to "Lost
connection to server." Apparently it boots you if you're AFK for more than a
minute or two.

A bit frustrating, considering how much "work" I put in to get to that point.

It's hands-down the best HTML 5 game experience I've ever had. I look forward
to more.

~~~
garrettgrimsley
I have that message too now, I think the server simply went down, as I was not
AFK at all.

~~~
Matheus28
Dev here, yep. Server was restarted.

~~~
garrettgrimsley
I'm an active gamer and this is the first time I've had fun playing something
in years.

Thank you.

~~~
Matheus28
Thank you. That means a lot :)

------
mythz
Loving the anonymous "mob psychology" patterns that can be seen whilst playing
the game, the cursors makes it look like we're observing a swarm of
(intelligent) flies :)

Also funny to witness in the harder levels most cursors getting slower and
slower as to avoid having to start again :)

~~~
DonHopkins
I was trolled by a very mean cursor who relentlessly cyber bullied me and made
some very NSFW gestures! I captured a screen snapshot, reported it to the FBI,
and described the cursor who assaulted me to a sketch artist, but they said
they could not do anything about it unless they have more evidence as to the
rogue cursor's identity. What am I to do???

~~~
aaronem
Be more subtle.

------
Ghoy
Lots of fun, most fun is at the end of the game. A lot of drawing took place
on the end level, was fun :D

------
edent
Just completed the game. Amazed me how "selfish" some players were. Although
it's hard to communicate actions - and harder still to differentiate players -
it did seem that I spend much longer helping players who just camped by the
exit.

~~~
iliis
There's an end? Aw, man! I tought it was just big bunch of randomly chosen
levels. How about a counter? Something like 'this is level 123 from 444'?

Surprisingly awesome game tough!

~~~
Dewie
That's what I don't like about these "throw you into our world"
games/websites. Sure, it's kind of adventurous to just be thrown into some
game you don't know what is about or for, but it's not good for the web
surfing procrastinator in me. OK, nice game and all, but is this going to be
taking 5 minutes or two hours to complete? (Yes, I did finish this particular
game. Someone pointed out how many levels there were, in one of the comments.)

~~~
Dewie
And: If I close the game and want to continue the game later, is the game
stored for me?

------
patcon
Ugh. Two cursors are trolling the first level. They put their cursors on the
block that can't have any on it, and so it prevents anyone playing from moving
on :/

Would be awesome to kick cursors who haven't moved off a toggle in x many
minutes...

------
anmonteiro90
Very nice game, I just wasted a bit of my time trying to get through the
levels :) which is always a good indication if you ask me.

On another note: 1) can you provide 1/2 links to the JS cursor API behind the
game? 2) Do you plan to open source it?

Keep up the nice work

------
CyberShadow
Crashed twice on me now (other players stop moving, and the game stops
responding to input).

IndexSizeError: Index or size is negative or greater than the allowed amount

Somewhere on line 18 of client_out.js, which is probably not very helpful
because the source is minified.

------
Fuzzwah
I was going to post asking for level numbers to be displayed, but then I read
through the comments here and actually enjoyed reading people's stories about
levels and having to describe them in terms other than "level #53".

------
samim
We did a quiz game with cursor sharing earlier this year here:
[http://artefutureplay-20905.onmodulus.net/play/p](http://artefutureplay-20905.onmodulus.net/play/p)
(DE/FR lang only)

------
srijankedia
Dev - The game is really creative and addictive! I am a Ph.D. student and I
would like to use the game as a platform for research. Do you plan on making
the logs available any time? Would you be interested in this direction?

------
KhalilK
The only downside is when disconnection occurs, the game gets reset,
frustrating :(

------
Nyarglebargle
Trying to get it on reddit too:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/2jowld/cursors/](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/2jowld/cursors/)

------
KhalilK
Finally finished it, now I can get back to whatever I was doing a couple of
hours ago.

[http://i.imgur.com/ZUTUZ6L.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZUTUZ6L.png)

~~~
boyaka
I happened to see this post while randomly refreshing /newest last night, 0
comments at the time. PST time zone. Says it was posted 10 hours ago which is
about 9pm PST. I promise I wasn't selfish! I definitely helped people out.
Also had no lag issues at that time but some levels I did have to wait 5-10
minutes for more people to come through.

[http://i.imgur.com/STilfzp.png](http://i.imgur.com/STilfzp.png)

------
arms
I just finished a long coding session (it's 3AM here), and was about to go to
sleep before I saw this. Looks like I won't be going to bed for awhile
longer... :)

------
xs
I would like the cursor to change color slowly as it ages on each level. This
way you can see who's been in that level for a long time and who's just
arriving.

------
bbrks
This level is impossible to get past if somebody leaves the exit area.

[http://i.imgur.com/wBK3pKo.png](http://i.imgur.com/wBK3pKo.png)

------
Vecrios
Wow! First impression: this is stupid. Played for two minutes, couldn't stop
for a 15 minutes. Congrats on creating a truly fun game from a simple idea.

------
stepstep
I love it. :) Small suggestion: make the cursor slide against walls rather
than getting stuck (at least it gets stuck on walls for me in Chrome).

------
danbruc
This was fun, thx! Nicknames or custom colorable cursor might be a nice
addition so you can identify your peers. Or it may ruin it, not sure.

------
singularity2001
To 'skip' the narrow passages: google "Move mouse with cursor keys" ;}
programmatically: CGWarpMouseCursorPosition on mac

~~~
Hello71
or do the ol' impossible quiz trick

------
asdfasdfasdf11
Interesting game, and nice little "success" with the amount of concurrent
players. Any ideas how to monetize something like that?

------
j_lev
Thanks to this game I finally decided to upgrade my ball mouse to LASER.

(and unfortunately I got "disconnected from server" about 15 levels in)

------
dsl
"Connection to server lost"

I had myself convinced for a few minutes it was just a clever way to end the
game when you got to the last level.

------
GhostCursor
Definitely a Titan game! I like that people are requesting saved progress.

Uh no, you're a cursor, get back out there as a fresh cursor...

~~~
Psylocyber
I agree! Fun to see people 'claiming' anonymous cursors.

"That's me!" "Which?" "That one, with the spots!"

------
zmk_
I just made a bunch of people go crazy drawing on one level. It took me 30
minutes trying to get someone draw anything.

~~~
emerongi
I tried that in the end. ALMOST made a mickey mouse. Almost.

~~~
zmk_
The end level I actually did that with some help. ;)

I tried to get people draw things at the point where if somebody stepped on a
button all walls disappeared.

------
cturhan
Is that gold thing real? Any way to go in?

~~~
TEDSON
Press alt + F4 to get gold.

------
bevenky
A simulated social experiment it is. This is pretty much how societies will
need to be like. WIN - WIN - WIN!

------
antimora
When I open the link it says "Lost connection to server". Is anyone getting
the same message?

------
marco1
How did you solve the chicken-and-egg problem of getting your first dozens of
concurrent users, author?

~~~
Matheus28
Threads. Lots of threads. Heh, just kidding. But really, since there are no
communication between levels, it's pretty simple actually.

------
iammyIP
Nice game! I did not think i would finish, but it kept me hooked. The
cooperation mechanics were fun.

------
kevinchau
Lost connection to server a couple times now. Gets old trying to get through
the beginning levels.

~~~
waitingkuo
I think we need a save/load button or the auto-save feature

------
alexvr
Are there any safeguards against bots? Or could someone just sit on a # tile
while auto-clicking?

------
iopq
Lost connection to server??? NOOOOO

~~~
imarihantnahata
Start again? :-o NOOOO

------
cheeaun
This reminds me of an app that I built ~6 years ago
[http://cursorlog.appspot.com/](http://cursorlog.appspot.com/) \- it's not
working now, some JS error with `this.hidden` :(

Source code here
[https://code.google.com/p/cursorlog/](https://code.google.com/p/cursorlog/)

------
lfottaviano
Wonderful Gamee! Would you tell us which technologies & APIs have you
implemented? thx!

------
hellodevnull
For the first five minutes I kept worrying it was going to be a scream (see
Maze Game).

------
agumonkey
This gives RSI faster than Emacs

------
darekkay
The Ending screen is the best thing since using Paint on Windows 3.11 :D

------
mycookie
Awesome, reminds me of Antichamber, especially the little hints given.

~~~
Matheus28
Yeah I played that game too. I remembered it when writing the hints... I guess
that counts as inspiration.

------
waitingkuo
I got a "Lost connection to server" Anything went wrong?

~~~
kevinchau
too much load

------
dkurbz
Have you made any changes recently/do you have a changelog?

------
amatai
Simply amazing. Shows team work, sacrifice, cooperation. Nice!!!

------
spacefight
Thank you so much for releasing this not on a weekday :)

------
jaktet
Has anyone finished?

~~~
RoboTeddy
Yep! [https://roboteddy-
img.s3.amazonaws.com/051583a403c58c10a87d3...](https://roboteddy-
img.s3.amazonaws.com/051583a403c58c10a87d3756310cd822.png)

~~~
jaktet
Woo [http://i.imgur.com/4RN9UN0.png](http://i.imgur.com/4RN9UN0.png)

------
sturmeh
This is awesome, you totally need to make cursor RPG.

------
NaNaN
I want to buy this game now. <3 The server hurts.

------
olegbl
Teasing people after hacking in noclip is quite fun.

------
jjallen
How many levels are there? I played until about 12

~~~
Matheus28
About 40 at the moment.

~~~
aw3c2
Some indicator would be great. Maybe even of "cursors in the earlier levels
that might come soon". Is there branching? I was stuck with 3 people in a room
where we needed 5-6 (or super good clickers) to proceed and gave up waiting
for new cursors after several minutes. (The spiral with 5-6 "5 click" buttons
that were all blocking the exit in the lower right.)

------
zephjc
Got to big maze and... "Connection Lost"

------
jhsu42
Ugh, as soon as I get far I get disconnected....

------
zirco
Now it's stuck in a stage forever :/

------
devindotcom
This is insanely fun. Thanks so much.

------
ForFreedom
why is there a lost connection with the server?

Is the game server connecting to the webserver via private ip?

------
afatc
This was a lot of fun, well made!

------
bhhaskin
Thanks for this! It was a blast!

------
smrtinsert
This is soooo addictive.

------
wingworks
This is the best game!

------
flyrain
Cool game, love it.

------
thethrows
And it's dead.

~~~
grepper
And we were so far along, too :( _crosses fingers for persistent state_

------
cyanfrog
WTB tutorial :D

------
joshmn
My head hurts.

I love it.

------
singularity2001
any cheat page yet?

------
congdv
awesome

------
notastartup
Omg! I couldn't stop playing.

what is the technology behind this. this is amazing.

~~~
Matheus28
Just a bunch of hamsters and a few spinning wheels. It was kinda hard at first
but once you figure out the right food, they won't stop running.

